# airplane grave yard south devon



## night fox (May 9, 2009)

day mission bit of a walk to get there but well worth it loads of stuff there 1.





3.



4.



5.



6.



7.



8.



9.



10.



11.



12.



13.



thats all for now


----------



## shatters (May 9, 2009)

What a damn shame 

Phil


----------



## Trinpaul (May 9, 2009)

Great Harrier shots  so exactly what is this site? ex-RAF base? stuff just parked up somewhere?


----------



## night fox (May 9, 2009)

*this is ony half*

only half of what is there will go back soon and get some more shots sorry for quality only had my phone .most of these planes are nearly completely intact .


----------



## night fox (May 9, 2009)

*yea sorry*

yea it is but you do see people going in and out some times into the tower there always bringing more planes and just going away and leaving them there to rot shame really


----------



## inveigh (May 9, 2009)

Amazing, such a shame that they are there left to decay. 

Like the 'surfing' picture, reminds me of Teen Wolf! 

Same Devon is such a trek, be worth it though! Great post!


----------



## night fox (May 9, 2009)

*http://www.targeta.co.uk/predannack.htm*

http://www.targeta.co.uk/predannack.htm this will help sorry new to this


----------



## Foxylady (May 9, 2009)

Fabulous find, night fox...well cool!
Great place to have a play as well as an explore. 
Nice one.


----------



## night fox (May 9, 2009)

*try tht*

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=49.99397&lon=-5.23818&z=17.8&r=0&src=msl


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (May 9, 2009)

thanks m8,


----------



## Badoosh (May 9, 2009)

Nice pics dude . Still need to get down there for a look. Strange to see the Canberra ended up for airfield training, there's another in the same RAE colour scheme at the Farborough Museum.


----------



## escortmad79 (May 9, 2009)

South Devon?! That's Cornwall


----------



## Badoosh (May 9, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> South Devon?! That's Cornwall



Predannack it is, beautiful part of The Lizard!


----------



## D-Sub (May 9, 2009)

It seems incomprehensible that they'd leave such expensive machines to decay there, but also quite serene. Good to see they haven't been tagged on or vandalised hardly.


----------



## Beermonster (May 10, 2009)

Seeing these beauties abandoned makes me want to cry.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 10, 2009)

Such a strange site to see. They look quite forlorn and the whole area sort of stopped in time!. The Wessex on its side was a nice touch.


----------



## Scotty (May 10, 2009)

cracking site, went down there last year with scrub, spikey, underworld.

well worth another visit. like you said really nice place and the planes and choppers are all ways changing.

mass invation visit?


----------



## james.s (May 10, 2009)

That's awesome! Are they abandoned or just in long-term storage?


----------



## Scotty (May 10, 2009)

james.s said:


> That's awesome! Are they abandoned or just in long-term storage?



They are used for training from the main RAF base further up the road.

More info and pics here


----------



## james.s (May 10, 2009)

So they are going to get blown up? Or are they used for a different type of training?

A shame nonetheless


----------



## rockhopper (May 10, 2009)

Predannack is where the Royal Navy practices aircraft fire-fighting and crash rescue techniques using a number of old airframes. They normally have around 15 airframes there, and replace them on a fairly regular basis. All the aircraft are either obsolete, time expired or have been written off after accidents.

The Harrier (XV786) first flew in 1970!


----------



## undeterredham (May 10, 2009)

It's a real shame to see these aircraft like that, I am always in awe of the engineering that went into these 50/60's designed airframes, much more pleasing to the eye than newer gen. aircraft i.e. Typhoon.

Those hunters and wessex being my particular fav's of that bunch. Pity I live so far away.....

Top find and photo's, you'll need to get back their soon!!!


----------



## night crawler (May 11, 2009)

Good explore there but di dyou have to be in the photo's


----------



## jonney (May 11, 2009)

I saw these planes on Scotty's web site "Just Taking Photos" and loved them. Would love to get in amongst the planes and helecopters, I'd be like a kid in a candy store, unfortunatly they are too far away for me


----------

